# bluetooth init script does not bring hci0 up

## yzg

After upgrading net-wireless/bluez from 4.101-r8 to 5.15, the script /etc/init.d/bluetooth does not bring hci0 up.

To demonstrate this problem: 

 run "/etc/init.d/bluetooth restart"

 runing "hciconfig -a" shows that hci0 is down

 bring it up by the command  "hciconfig hci0 up"

 verify it is up by the command "hciconfig -a"

 run "/etc/init.d/bluetooth restart" again

 runing "hciconfig -a" shows that hci0 is down

It was suggested that the problem is incompatibility between bluez and bluedevil packages here https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-985808.html but in my case, I do not have bluedevil installed.

----------

## Logicien

It is normal in Bluez 5 to not activate the bluetooth device with the start of the daemon. You can use the bluetooth command lines interface bluetoothctl to activate and configure it. It include an agent to pair your device with remote ones. I put a normal user in one of the groups (lp or plugdev) accepted by Dbus to communicate with the device. Just read /etc/dbus-1/system.d/bluetooth.conf.

For the moment, it look like that only Gnome 3.10 need and support Bluez 5. Bluedevil and Blueman do not. With Fedora, Blueman is obsolete since Bluez 5 is in use. It cannot be install.

----------

## ville.aakko

I came here looking for the answer to the OPs question, which still remains unanswered (unless I'm missing something from Logiciens answer).

From archlinuxs wiki, put the following in /etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules:

```
# Set bluetooth power up

ACTION=="add", KERNEL=="hci0", RUN+="/usr/bin/hciconfig hci0 up"
```

Works for me!

----------

